# Scared!! I got my ultrasounds results back!



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello ALL!,

Just got my ultrasound results back.. I have 3 nodules- 8mm solid on right thyroid lobe, 5mm solid on left lobe, and 4mm nodule in lower pole of left lobe. I am being set-up with a surgeon, BUT can ANYONE tell me if I will have to have the BIG cut the 6-8 inch cut or the smaller one??? I am reading online and it looks like the bigger surgery since it's more than 2 nodules??

ANY info is appreciated!!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had three large nodules, three micro-carcinomas, and a central neck dissection (removal of central lymph nodes surrounding the thyroid) and my scar is ~2 inches wide.

This was my scar about six months out: 









Ask your surgeon how big it will be. If you are an uncomplicated case, as I was, there's no need to have a big scar and no need to use staples. If they tell you there is, interview other surgeons for their opinion.


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh Ok, Thanks for the info! I keep reading things online & my mind is just racing, I am new to ALL of these thyroid issues & I am a nervous wreck! BTW your scar looks awesome! U can barely tell!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You may not HAVE to have surgery. Are the nodules causing discomfort or pain, or are you having various thyroid symptoms? (I didn't go back and skim your old posts.) Lots of people have nodules, and they're often nothing to worry about. Did they see something concerning in the ultrasound?


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

No discomfort or pain... Just elevated calcium 10.4, high bp, kidney stones, anxiety and VERY irritable.

I'm on high bp ,eds, beta blockers, pain meds, and anxiety meds


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I see. Well, if those are attributed to your thyroid being out of whack, then go for it!


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea, what's crazy is my thyroid test were normal my PCP said, actually my insurance company suggested I have my parathyroid glands checked because ALL my other issues and calicum


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That makes sense.


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea, my PCP is closed today, But I just got the results yest. When she called she said she was setting me up with the referral to go to the specialist, I am just sooo anxious to see what the outcome is!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

1st- all are small so if you needed a TT I would say small. I agree that it is a little odd with them being so small that they are talking surgery.

2nd- You need to have your PTH tested and see a clinic that knows a lot about primary hyperparathyroidism. It has nothing to do with your thyroid, just similar names because of the location, but the para's are a different organ all together. You need a bone density, a 24hr urine test and last but not least a sestimibi (spell?) scan. It is a radioactive test that will tell them where the para tumor is (usually).

I am dealing with high PTH/high cal too. My blood cal is 10.2, PTH is 90 but my cal in the urine was 29(really high). Knock on wood, my kidneys have been able to flush all of the extra cal and I have not had any stones yet. They said I would though, ticking time bomb I suppose with such high cal output.

Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea, should I go to an ent dr or an encronologist?? Is there a big differnece?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In general, you'd go to an ENT for surgery and you'd go to an endo for management of hormone levels.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm just curious, do you know why they are suggesting you have the surgery? If the nodules are small enough that they aren't causing discomfort and your blood tests are "normal" (although I'd like to see what normal means to your doc since sometimes we can be in range and still have symptoms), it seems odd that they are suggesting surgery at this point.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> I'm just curious, do you know why they are suggesting you have the surgery? If the nodules are small enough that they aren't causing discomfort and your blood tests are "normal" (although I'd like to see what normal means to your doc since sometimes we can be in range and still have symptoms), it seems odd that they are suggesting surgery at this point.


2 of the nodules are solid; that does not bode well although solid is not always cancer. They can be benign.


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Idk, my pcp is referring me to an ent dr. I went and picked up my report and pics of the nodules. I was curious! I have felt like poop forever and my body was telling me something is wrong! I am really hoping for the surgery and hopefully all my other issues can be fix! Hopefully!! Thank u all for ur wisdom! Like I said I read page after page on websites but it is sooooo good to talk to ppl who know what's going on!


----------

